# [SOLVED] Driver Verifier BSOD



## Dookky (Feb 9, 2012)

First off, thank you so much for having this kind of information and help out there, I'm hoping to learn more about Windows and at some point begin to diagnose and troubleshoot my own problems. Second, I have been having BSOD's more frequently in the past 3 to 4 weeks and it got to the point that I completely wiped my drive (a Crucial 128GB RealSSD C300) and installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 Pro. Now after the wipe, I am not experiencing BSOD's quite as frequent however whenever my computer is in sleep for a few hours, I'll come back to wake it up only to have it report is was shutdown improperly. After digging around and reading a bit I decided I would run the driver verifier to see if anything would come up. It has been a day since I started it but I finally had a BSOD during an update to a program (the EA Origin service). Any insight into this problem is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver Verifier BSOD*

Hi - 

The lone dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED, but did not name a 3rd party driver. This means the likely cause is hardware failure.

Did you have BSODs before the Crucial 128GB RealSSD C300 was installed?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8102.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020812-17269-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0341b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03660670
Debug session time: Wed Feb  8 22:11:23.819 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:22:27.989
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\oca.ini, error 2
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\winxp\triage.ini, error 2
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {e3, fffffa800e832531, 649eb08, 0}

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000e3, Kernel Zw API called with user-mode address as parameter.
Arg2: fffffa800e832531, Address inside the driver making the incorrect API call.
Arg3: 000000000649eb08, User-mode address used as API parameter.
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_e3

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa80`0e832531 85c0            test    eax,eax

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c
fffff800`039213dc cc              int     3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  ekrn.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800039213dc to fffff80003497c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09d91458 fffff800`039213dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000e3 fffffa80`0e832531 00000000`0649eb08 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09d91460 fffff800`03921ec5 : fffffa80`0d0a5900 fffff800`0393009a fffff880`09d8c000 fffff880`09d92000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`09d914a0 fffff800`0392339e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000028 fffffa80`0e8323b9 fffff800`0000051e : nt!ViZwCheckAddress+0x35
fffff880`09d914e0 fffff800`03923426 : fffff880`09d91628 fffff880`09d91628 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViZwCheckUnicodeString+0x2e
fffff880`09d91520 fffff800`03926d99 : fffffa80`0e832531 00000000`00000000 00000000`70616745 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViZwCheckObjectAttributes+0x26
fffff880`09d91550 fffffa80`0e832531 : 00000000`0649eb08 00000000`00000000 00000000`0649eb38 00000000`0649eb96 : nt!VfZwOpenFile+0x49
fffff880`09d91590 00000000`0649eb08 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0649eb38 00000000`0649eb96 00000000`00000007 : 0xfffffa80`0e832531
fffff880`09d91598 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`0649eb38 00000000`0649eb96 00000000`00000007 00000000`00000021 : 0x649eb08


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_e3_VRF_nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_e3_VRF_nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=00000000000000c4 rcx=00000000000000c4
rdx=00000000000000e3 rsi=fffffa800e832531 rdi=fffff88009d915f8
rip=fffff80003497c40 rsp=fffff88009d91458 rbp=fffff88009d91610
 r8=fffffa800e832531  r9=000000000649eb08 r10=fffff8000396ecac
r11=000000000000000d r12=00000000001000a1 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000046
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03497c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`09d91460=00000000000000c4
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09d91458 fffff800`039213dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000e3 fffffa80`0e832531 00000000`0649eb08 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09d91460 fffff800`03921ec5 : fffffa80`0d0a5900 fffff800`0393009a fffff880`09d8c000 fffff880`09d92000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`09d914a0 fffff800`0392339e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000028 fffffa80`0e8323b9 fffff800`0000051e : nt!ViZwCheckAddress+0x35
fffff880`09d914e0 fffff800`03923426 : fffff880`09d91628 fffff880`09d91628 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViZwCheckUnicodeString+0x2e
fffff880`09d91520 fffff800`03926d99 : fffffa80`0e832531 00000000`00000000 00000000`70616745 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViZwCheckObjectAttributes+0x26
fffff880`09d91550 fffffa80`0e832531 : 00000000`0649eb08 00000000`00000000 00000000`0649eb38 00000000`0649eb96 : nt!VfZwOpenFile+0x49
fffff880`09d91590 00000000`0649eb08 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0649eb38 00000000`0649eb96 00000000`00000007 : 0xfffffa80`0e832531
fffff880`09d91598 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`0649eb38 00000000`0649eb96 00000000`00000007 00000000`00000021 : 0x649eb08
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0341b000 fffff800`03a04000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03a04000 fffff800`03a4d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c55000 fffff880`00ca4000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00ca4000 fffff880`00cb8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cb8000 fffff880`00d16000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d16000 fffff880`00dd6000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00e52000 fffff880`00ef6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f05000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f05000 fffff880`00f5c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f65000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f6f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00fa2000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00faf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fc4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fd9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fd9000 fffff880`00fed000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0100b000 fffff880`01057000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0105b000 fffff880`010b7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`010b7000 fffff880`010be000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010be000 fffff880`010ce000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`010ee000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0111d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0111d000 fffff880`01137000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01137000 fffff880`01140000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01140000 fffff880`0116a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0116a000 fffff880`011f6000   mv91xx   mv91xx.sys   Fri Dec 25 01:45:39 2009 (4B345F93)
fffff880`011f6000 fffff880`011fe000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Fri Dec 25 01:45:15 2009 (4B345F7B)
fffff880`01203000 fffff880`013a6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013a6000 fffff880`01400000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01422000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01426000 fffff880`01484000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01484000 fffff880`0149f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`01511000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01511000 fffff880`01522000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01522000 fffff880`0152c000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`01568000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015c1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015c1000 fffff880`015ca000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015d5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01655000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`0167c000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
fffff880`01683000 fffff880`01776000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01776000 fffff880`017d6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`017d6000 fffff880`017fb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`01850000   dump_mvxxmm dump_mvxxmm.sys Fri Dec 25 01:45:15 2009 (4B345F7B)
fffff880`01863000 fffff880`0186c000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`01873000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01873000 fffff880`01881000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`01a86000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01a86000 fffff880`01ad0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01ad0000 fffff880`01ae0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01ae0000 fffff880`01b2c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b2c000 fffff880`01b34000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b34000 fffff880`01b3e000   speedfan speedfan.sys Fri Mar 18 12:08:46 2011 (4D83838E)
fffff880`01b3e000 fffff880`01b78000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01b78000 fffff880`01b8a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01b8a000 fffff880`01b93000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01b93000 fffff880`01bcd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01bcd000 fffff880`01be3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01bf3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04251000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04251000 fffff880`0425d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04268000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04268000 fffff880`04277000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0429e000 fffff880`04327000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04327000 fffff880`0436c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0436c000 fffff880`04375000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04375000 fffff880`0439b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0439b000 fffff880`043b1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`043b1000 fffff880`043c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`043c0000 fffff880`043db000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043ef000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a43000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04a43000 fffff880`04a55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04a55000 fffff880`04a6d000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`04a6d000 fffff880`04a82000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04a82000 fffff880`04aa4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04aad000 fffff880`04b30000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04b30000 fffff880`04b4e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04b4e000 fffff880`04b5f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04b5f000 fffff880`04b85000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04b85000 fffff880`04b9b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04b9b000 fffff880`04bcb000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`04bcb000 fffff880`04bccf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04bcd000 fffff880`04bfa000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jul 07 12:21:14 2011 (4E15DCFA)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04e10000 fffff880`04e15200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04e1a000 fffff880`04f0e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04f0e000 fffff880`04f54000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04f54000 fffff880`04f78000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04f78000 fffff880`04fc2000   e1y62x64 e1y62x64.sys Wed Apr 07 18:58:49 2010 (4BBD0E29)
fffff880`04fc2000 fffff880`04fcf000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04fcf000 fffff880`04fe0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04fe0000 fffff880`04fe8000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`04fe8000 fffff880`04ff1000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04ff1000 fffff880`04ffd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04ffd000 fffff880`04ffe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c8c000   dump_mv91xx dump_mv91xx.sys Fri Dec 25 01:45:39 2009 (4B345F93)
fffff880`05c8c000 fffff880`05c94080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05c97000 fffff880`05ee7600   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 20 05:03:23 2010 (4C45665B)
fffff880`05ee8000 fffff880`05fab000   RTL8192su RTL8192su.sys Thu Nov 25 01:13:42 2010 (4CEDFE96)
fffff880`05fab000 fffff880`05fb8000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05fb8000 fffff880`05fc4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05fc4000 fffff880`05fd2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05fd2000 fffff880`05fdc000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`05fdc000 fffff880`05fef000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05fef000 fffff880`05ffd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07a91000 fffff880`07b73000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
fffff880`07b73000 fffff880`07b88000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07b88000 fffff880`07bdb000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`07bdb000 fffff880`07bee000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`09400000 fffff880`0944e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0944e000 fffff880`09472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`09472000 fffff880`09496000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)
fffff880`094cb000 fffff880`09594000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`09594000 fffff880`095b2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`095b2000 fffff880`095ca000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`095ca000 fffff880`095f7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`09888000 fffff880`0992e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0992e000 fffff880`09939000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`09939000 fffff880`0996a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0996a000 fffff880`0997c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0997c000 fffff880`099e5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`09a27000 fffff880`09abf000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09b30000 fffff880`09b3b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`09b45000 fffff880`09b62000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`09b62000 fffff880`09b70000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`09b70000 fffff880`09b89000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`09b89000 fffff880`09b96000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`09b96000 fffff880`09ba4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`09ba4000 fffff880`09bf9000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f224000 fffff880`0f253000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f253000 fffff880`0f26e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f26e000 fffff880`0f28f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f28f000 fffff880`0f2a9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0f2a9000 fffff880`0f2b4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0f2bc000 fffff880`0ff33000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`0ff33000 fffff880`0ff89000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0ff89000 fffff880`0ffc7000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`0ffc7000 fffff880`0ffdd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0ffdd000 fffff880`0ffec000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0ffec000 fffff880`0fffb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00930000 fffff960`00991000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09abf000 fffff880`09b30000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09b04000 fffff880`09b1d000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00019000
fffff880`09af6000 fffff880`09b04000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09ad9000 fffff880`09af6000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff880`09b38000 fffff880`09b45000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`09b2a000 fffff880`09b38000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09b1d000 fffff880`09b2a000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`01545000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00019000
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043fd000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`04294000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff880`09acc000 fffff880`09ad9000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`0185e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09abf000 fffff880`09acc000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183d000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01848000   dump_scsipor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`015b8000   dump_mv91xx.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0008C000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01863000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0ff89000 fffff880`0ffc7000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f05000 fffff880`00f5c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0429e000 fffff880`04327000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0ffc7000 fffff880`0ffdd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04fe0000 fffff880`04fe8000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`09b30000 fffff880`09b3b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01137000 fffff880`01140000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01140000 fffff880`0116a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00930000 fffff960`00991000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`01873000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04b4e000 fffff880`04b5f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`09594000 fffff880`095b2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01655000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d16000 fffff880`00dd6000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cb8000 fffff880`00d16000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`01511000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05fc4000 fffff880`05fd2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04aad000 fffff880`04b30000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04b30000 fffff880`04b4e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04268000 fffff880`04277000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01bcd000 fffff880`01be3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a82000 fffff880`04aa4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05fd2000 fffff880`05fdc000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`05fdc000 fffff880`05fef000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c8c000   dump_mv91xx dump_mv91xx.sys Fri Dec 25 01:45:39 2009 (4B345F93)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`01850000   dump_mvxxmm dump_mvxxmm.sys Fri Dec 25 01:45:15 2009 (4B345F7B)
fffff880`05fb8000 fffff880`05fc4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04e1a000 fffff880`04f0e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04f0e000 fffff880`04f54000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04f78000 fffff880`04fc2000   e1y62x64 e1y62x64.sys Wed Apr 07 18:58:49 2010 (4BBD0E29)
fffff880`07a91000 fffff880`07b73000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`0167c000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
fffff880`09472000 fffff880`09496000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)
fffff880`00fd9000 fffff880`00fed000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0100b000 fffff880`01057000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01522000 fffff880`0152c000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01b93000 fffff880`01bcd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01a86000 fffff880`01ad0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03a04000 fffff800`03a4d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04f54000 fffff880`04f78000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`09b70000 fffff880`09b89000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05c8c000 fffff880`05c94080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`09b62000 fffff880`09b70000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`094cb000 fffff880`09594000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01b8a000 fffff880`01b93000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04b85000 fffff880`04b9b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`010ee000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`0ffdd000 fffff880`0ffec000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`09b96000 fffff880`09ba4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a43000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01484000 fffff880`0149f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`04e10000 fffff880`04e15200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`07b73000 fffff880`07b88000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`01568000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c55000 fffff880`00ca4000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`05fef000 fffff880`05ffd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0ffec000 fffff880`0fffb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`09b89000 fffff880`09b96000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0111d000 fffff880`01137000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`095b2000 fffff880`095ca000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`095ca000 fffff880`095f7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`09400000 fffff880`0944e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0944e000 fffff880`09472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015d5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f6f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01426000 fffff880`01484000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04268000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01b78000 fffff880`01b8a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0116a000 fffff880`011f6000   mv91xx   mv91xx.sys   Fri Dec 25 01:45:39 2009 (4B345F93)
fffff880`011f6000 fffff880`011fe000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Fri Dec 25 01:45:15 2009 (4B345F7B)
fffff880`01683000 fffff880`01776000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04ff1000 fffff880`04ffd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07bdb000 fffff880`07bee000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f224000 fffff880`0f253000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04a6d000 fffff880`04a82000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`043b1000 fffff880`043c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04327000 fffff880`0436c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01776000 fffff880`017d6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04251000 fffff880`0425d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0341b000 fffff800`03a04000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01203000 fffff880`013a6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01863000 fffff880`0186c000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04a55000 fffff880`04a6d000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`04b9b000 fffff880`04bcb000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`04bcd000 fffff880`04bfa000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jul 07 12:21:14 2011 (4E15DCFA)
fffff880`0f2bc000 fffff880`0ff33000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`07b88000 fffff880`07bdb000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04375000 fffff880`0439b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fc4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00fa2000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`010b7000 fffff880`010be000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010be000 fffff880`010ce000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01511000 fffff880`01522000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09888000 fffff880`0992e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ca4000 fffff880`00cb8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f253000 fffff880`0f26e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f26e000 fffff880`0f28f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f28f000 fffff880`0f2a9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04251000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0f2a9000 fffff880`0f2b4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015c1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015c1000 fffff880`015ca000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b3e000 fffff880`01b78000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05c97000 fffff880`05ee7600   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 20 05:03:23 2010 (4C45665B)
fffff880`05ee8000 fffff880`05fab000   RTL8192su RTL8192su.sys Thu Nov 25 01:13:42 2010 (4CEDFE96)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0111d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0992e000 fffff880`09939000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01b34000 fffff880`01b3e000   speedfan speedfan.sys Fri Mar 18 12:08:46 2011 (4D83838E)
fffff880`01b2c000 fffff880`01b34000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09a27000 fffff880`09abf000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0997c000 fffff880`099e5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`09939000 fffff880`0996a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04ffd000 fffff880`04ffe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`01a86000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`0996a000 fffff880`0997c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01422000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043ef000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04b5f000 fffff880`04b85000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`09ba4000 fffff880`09bf9000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`04a43000 fffff880`04a55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`09b45000 fffff880`09b62000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04bcb000 fffff880`04bccf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04fcf000 fffff880`04fe0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`013a6000 fffff880`01400000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0ff33000 fffff880`0ff89000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04fc2000 fffff880`04fcf000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00faf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01873000 fffff880`01881000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`017d6000 fffff880`017fb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01ad0000 fffff880`01ae0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fd9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0105b000 fffff880`010b7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01ae0000 fffff880`01b2c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05fab000 fffff880`05fb8000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0439b000 fffff880`043b1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`043c0000 fffff880`043db000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01bf3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e52000 fffff880`00ef6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f05000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0436c000 fffff880`04375000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`04fe8000 fffff880`04ff1000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f65000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09abf000 fffff880`09b30000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09b04000 fffff880`09b1d000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00019000
fffff880`09af6000 fffff880`09b04000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09ad9000 fffff880`09af6000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff880`09b38000 fffff880`09b45000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`09b2a000 fffff880`09b38000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09b1d000 fffff880`09b2a000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`01545000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00019000
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043fd000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`04294000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff880`09acc000 fffff880`09ad9000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`0185e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09abf000 fffff880`09acc000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183d000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01848000   dump_scsipor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`015b8000   dump_mv91xx.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0008C000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01863000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000e3 fffffa80`0e832531 00000000`0649eb08 00000000`00000000
PEB at 000000007efdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000000007efdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3070
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,11,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 0
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1100000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 37, Size=3142]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/11/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = Rampage III Formula
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3070
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 37]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3142 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  0801   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             05/11/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       Rampage III Formula
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -343603200: - (null)
       -343603152: - (null)
  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   16
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            LGA1366
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz              
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     3066MHz
  Current Speed                 3066MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 28 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ch - 4096MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        6
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Memory Slot Handle            000dh
  Memory Slot Handle            000eh
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000dh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM4
  Bank Connections              00h - 0 0
  Current Speed                 0ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000eh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM5
  Bank Connections              00h - 0 0
  Current Speed                 0ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 003eh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  01: Description                Onboard Ethernet
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 003fh]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0042h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       06h - Multi-bit ECC
  Maximum Capacity              25165824KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0043h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Array Handle           0042h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0044h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber00
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0045h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0044h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0046h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0047h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0046h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0048h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0049h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0048h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 004ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 004bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          004ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 004ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK4
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer04
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber04
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 004dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          004ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 004eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM5
  Bank Locator                  BANK5
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer05
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 004fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          004eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02


[/font]
```


----------



## Dookky (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Driver Verifier BSOD*

The ssd has been in this build since I put it together. I did update the firmware of the C300 about 6 months ago, but I saw nothing wrong until recently. I can only think of three things to try so far. I recently installed new fans on my graphics cards, and I was monitoring my temperatures with SpeedFan, I recently installed a new version of ESET NOD 32 antivirus, and of course the firmware update on my ssd. So far I have uninstalled SpeedFan, updated my SATA 3 chip drivers, and uninstalled ESET (as per instructions in another post) and installed microsoft security essentials. Also, when I ran WINdbg and ran the statement !analyze -v I saw this statement.

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME: ekrn.exe

Of course I'm really just poking my nose around, but I did find out it is apart of ESET, so it also attributed to my decision to uninstall that antivirus.

Also, when I installed new fans and heatsinks on my graphics cards I ran 3DMARK 11 for a burn in, as well as logging multiple hours on games. However, I guess that doesn't count out latent failures. I suppose I'll try memtest while I'm away at work?


----------



## Dookky (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Driver Verifier BSOD*

I returned from work and found that my computer had had another BSOD. I looked through the minidump and found that mv91xx.sys, which is the driver for my Marvell raid controller (SATA 6GB). Unfortunately, the maker of my motherboard (ASUS) doesn't carry any up-to-date drivers, so I had to do some digging. Anyways, I have installed mv91xx version 1.2.0.106, let's hope nothing else happens. To me this sort of makes sense that my drivers for my ssd would cause blue screens. Since my firmware might be written after the old driver, I would expect to have something crop up every now and then.

Also, minidump is attached in case anyone cares to look through it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver Verifier BSOD*



Dookky said:


> ... I looked through the minidump and found that mv91xx.sys, which is the driver for my Marvell raid controller (SATA 6GB).


Nice job!!

Marvell was named - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]mv91cons.sys     Fri Aug 27 05:22:37 2010 (4C7783DD)
mv91xx.sys       Fri Aug 27 05:49:22 2010 (4C778A22)
mvxxmm.sys       Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=mv91cons.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=mv91xx.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=mvxxmm.sys 


Where did you find the driver update?


For info. . . 


Dookky said:


> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
> PROCESS_NAME: ekrn.exe


That is in fact the ESET kernel, but it is listed as the process running at the time of BSOD, not the cause. ESET was likely scanning when BSOD occurred.

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]MODULE_NAME: [COLOR=red]nt[/COLOR]
IMAGE_NAME:  [COLOR=red]ntkrnlmp.exe[/COLOR]
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_e3_VRF_nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c[/FONT]
```
*ntkrnlmp.exe* = *NT* = Windows NT Kernel named as probable cause; it's a default, i.e. no 3rd party driver named in a VERIFIER_ENABLED dump.

I am an ESET beta tester -- these ESET drivers found in your prior BSOD are fine - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)[/FONT]
```
Your call whether to reinstall ESET or not, of course.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8102.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\021012-14211-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03409000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0364e670
Debug session time: Fri Feb 10 15:17:42.046 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 6:24:29.106
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\oca.ini, error 2
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\winxp\triage.ini, error 2
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3D, {fffff88003121000, 0, 0, fffff8800112b78e}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mv91xx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mv91xx.sys
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2
Probably caused by : mv91xx.sys ( mv91xx+3178e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd>  !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (3d)
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88003121000
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: fffff8800112b78e

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

CONTEXT:  fffff88003121000 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88003121000)
rax=fffffa800d9b5200 rbx=fffffa800d9c6868 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa800d9c6868 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa800d9d74e8
rip=fffff8800112b78e rsp=fffff880031219e0 rbp=fffffa800d9b5748
 r8=fffff88003b22900  r9=0000000000000005 r10=fffffa800d9d7560
r11=fffffa800d9b6018 r12=0000000000000100 r13=fffffa800d9d3440
r14=fffffa800e171900 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000293
mv91xx+0x3178e:
fffff880`0112b78e cc              int     3
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  6

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa800d671010 to fffff8800112b78e

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031219e0 fffffa80`0d671010 : fffff880`01617c27 00000000`03b22901 fffff880`03b22900 fffffa80`0d9d74e8 : mv91xx+0x3178e
fffff880`031219e8 fffff880`01617c27 : 00000000`03b22901 fffff880`03b22900 fffffa80`0d9d74e8 fffffa80`0d9d3440 : 0xfffffa80`0d671010
fffff880`031219f0 fffff880`011205c1 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000001f fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffffa80`0e171960 : CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+0x227
fffff880`03121a70 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`0000001f fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffffa80`0e171960 fffffa80`0e171960 : mv91xx+0x265c1
fffff880`03121a78 00000000`0000001f : fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffffa80`0e171960 fffffa80`0e171960 fffff880`010fbe0f : 0x1
fffff880`03121a80 fffffa80`0d9c6868 : fffffa80`0e171960 fffffa80`0e171960 fffff880`010fbe0f fffffa80`0d39e701 : 0x1f
fffff880`03121a88 fffffa80`0e171960 : fffffa80`0e171960 fffff880`010fbe0f fffffa80`0d39e701 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 : 0xfffffa80`0d9c6868
fffff880`03121a90 fffffa80`0e171960 : fffff880`010fbe0f fffffa80`0d39e701 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 fffffa80`0d816008 : 0xfffffa80`0e171960
fffff880`03121a98 fffff880`010fbe0f : fffffa80`0d39e701 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 fffffa80`0d816008 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0e171960
fffff880`03121aa0 fffffa80`0d39e701 : fffffa80`0d9b4f68 fffffa80`0d816008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : mv91xx+0x1e0f
fffff880`03121aa8 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 : fffffa80`0d816008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00db144b : 0xfffffa80`0d39e701
fffff880`03121ab0 fffffa80`0d816008 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00db144b fffffa80`0d39e760 : 0xfffffa80`0d9b4f68
fffff880`03121ab8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00db144b fffffa80`0d39e760 fffffa80`0d39e610 : 0xfffffa80`0d816008


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
mv91xx+3178e
fffff880`0112b78e cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  mv91xx+3178e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: mv91xx

IMAGE_NAME:  mv91xx.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c778a22

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88003121000 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_mv91xx+3178e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_mv91xx+3178e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88003120850 rbx=fffff800035cff04 rcx=000000000000003d
rdx=fffff88003121000 rsi=fffff80003409000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003485c40 rsp=fffff88003120748 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff8800112b78e
r11=fffff88003120938 r12=fffff80003481a7c r13=fffff8000368ec9c
r14=fffff80003481500 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03485c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`03120750=000000000000003d
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03120748 fffff800`034851e9 : 00000000`0000003d fffff880`03121000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03120750 fffff800`03481529 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03121000 fffff800`034b1830 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03120890 fffff800`034b14fd : fffff880`00dc02f4 fffff880`00dbe58c fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`031217a8 : nt!KiInterruptHandler+0x29
fffff880`031208c0 fffff800`034b02d5 : fffff800`035cff04 fffff880`03120938 fffff880`031217a8 fffff800`03409000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`031208f0 fffff800`034c1361 : fffff880`031217a8 fffff880`03121000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0d9d74e8 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`03120fd0 fffff800`034852c2 : fffff880`031217a8 fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffff880`03121850 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`03121670 fffff800`034830f4 : fffff880`030f9180 fffff800`03489d30 fffffa80`0d66e7c0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`03121850 fffff880`0112b78f : fffffa80`0d671010 fffff880`01617c27 00000000`03b22901 fffff880`03b22900 : nt!KiBreakpointTrap+0xf4 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03121850)
fffff880`031219e0 fffffa80`0d671010 : fffff880`01617c27 00000000`03b22901 fffff880`03b22900 fffffa80`0d9d74e8 : mv91xx+0x3178f
fffff880`031219e8 fffff880`01617c27 : 00000000`03b22901 fffff880`03b22900 fffffa80`0d9d74e8 fffffa80`0d9d3440 : 0xfffffa80`0d671010
fffff880`031219f0 fffff880`011205c1 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000001f fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffffa80`0e171960 : CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+0x227
fffff880`03121a70 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`0000001f fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffffa80`0e171960 fffffa80`0e171960 : mv91xx+0x265c1
fffff880`03121a78 00000000`0000001f : fffffa80`0d9c6868 fffffa80`0e171960 fffffa80`0e171960 fffff880`010fbe0f : 0x1
fffff880`03121a80 fffffa80`0d9c6868 : fffffa80`0e171960 fffffa80`0e171960 fffff880`010fbe0f fffffa80`0d39e701 : 0x1f
fffff880`03121a88 fffffa80`0e171960 : fffffa80`0e171960 fffff880`010fbe0f fffffa80`0d39e701 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 : 0xfffffa80`0d9c6868
fffff880`03121a90 fffffa80`0e171960 : fffff880`010fbe0f fffffa80`0d39e701 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 fffffa80`0d816008 : 0xfffffa80`0e171960
fffff880`03121a98 fffff880`010fbe0f : fffffa80`0d39e701 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 fffffa80`0d816008 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0e171960
fffff880`03121aa0 fffffa80`0d39e701 : fffffa80`0d9b4f68 fffffa80`0d816008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : mv91xx+0x1e0f
fffff880`03121aa8 fffffa80`0d9b4f68 : fffffa80`0d816008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00db144b : 0xfffffa80`0d39e701
fffff880`03121ab0 fffffa80`0d816008 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00db144b fffffa80`0d39e760 : 0xfffffa80`0d9b4f68
fffff880`03121ab8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00db144b fffffa80`0d39e760 fffffa80`0d39e610 : 0xfffffa80`0d816008
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc0000 fffff800`00bca000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03409000 fffff800`039f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`039f2000 fffff800`03a3b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00c73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c73000 fffff880`00c93000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00c9c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ca3000 fffff880`00cf2000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cf2000 fffff880`00d06000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00d64000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d64000 fffff880`00d97000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00d97000 fffff880`00dac000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00ddb000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`00ddb000 fffff880`00de5000   mv91cons mv91cons.sys Fri Aug 27 05:22:37 2010 (4C7783DD)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00dff000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00f18000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00f18000 fffff880`00fbc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00fbc000 fffff880`00fcb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fd4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00fde000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00feb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`01000000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`010d0000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`010d0000 fffff880`010fa000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010fa000 fffff880`01186000   mv91xx   mv91xx.sys   Fri Aug 27 05:49:22 2010 (4C778A22)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`0118e000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)
fffff880`0118e000 fffff880`01199000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01199000 fffff880`011e5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011f9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0123c000 fffff880`013df000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01422000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`01445000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0147f000 fffff880`01572000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01572000 fffff880`015d2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015fd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`0165e000 fffff880`0169b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`016b0000 fffff880`018b4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018b4000 fffff880`018fe000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190e000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`0190e000 fffff880`0195a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0195a000 fffff880`01962000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`0199c000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019ae000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019b7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019b7000 fffff880`019f1000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c4a000   e1y62x64 e1y62x64.sys Wed Apr 07 18:58:49 2010 (4BBD0E29)
fffff880`02c4a000 fffff880`02c57000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c68000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c70000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`02c70000 fffff880`02c71480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02d66000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02d66000 fffff880`02dac000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02dac000 fffff880`02dd0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02dd9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02de9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02dff000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03c5a000 fffff880`03ce6000   dump_mv91xx dump_mv91xx.sys Fri Aug 27 05:49:22 2010 (4C778A22)
fffff880`03cfc000 fffff880`03d04000   dump_mvxxmm dump_mvxxmm.sys Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)
fffff880`03d17000 fffff880`03d41000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`03d41000 fffff880`03d4a000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03d4a000 fffff880`03d51000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d51000 fffff880`03d5f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`03d5f000 fffff880`03d84000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`03d84000 fffff880`03d94000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`03d94000 fffff880`03d9d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d9d000 fffff880`03da6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03da6000 fffff880`03daf000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03dba000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03dba000 fffff880`03dcb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03ded000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03ded000 fffff880`03dfa000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03e51000 fffff880`03e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e5d000 fffff880`03e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03e77000 fffff880`03e8c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03f1c000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`03f1c000 fffff880`03f61000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03f61000 fffff880`03f6a000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f6a000 fffff880`03f90000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03f90000 fffff880`03fa6000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03fa6000 fffff880`03fb5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fb5000 fffff880`03fd0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03fd0000 fffff880`03fe4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04443000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04443000 fffff880`04455000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04455000 fffff880`0446d000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`0446d000 fffff880`04482000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04482000 fffff880`044af000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jul 07 12:21:14 2011 (4E15DCFA)
fffff880`044af000 fffff880`044bc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`044c4000 fffff880`04547000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04547000 fffff880`04565000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04576000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04576000 fffff880`0459c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0459c000 fffff880`045b2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045e2000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`045e3f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`045e4000 fffff880`045f2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06455000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`06455000 fffff880`06463000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06463000 fffff880`0646d000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`0646d000 fffff880`0647b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0647b000 fffff880`0648e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0648e000 fffff880`064a7000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`064a7000 fffff880`066f7600   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 20 05:03:23 2010 (4C45665B)
fffff880`066f8000 fffff880`067bb000   RTL8192su RTL8192su.sys Thu Nov 25 01:13:42 2010 (4CEDFE96)
fffff880`067bb000 fffff880`067c8000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`067c8000 fffff880`067d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`067d4000 fffff880`067f1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`067f1000 fffff880`067ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07647000 fffff880`0769a000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0769a000 fffff880`076ad000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`076ad000 fffff880`076c5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`076c5000 fffff880`0778e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0778e000 fffff880`077ac000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`077ac000 fffff880`077c4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`077c4000 fffff880`077f1000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`07a31000 fffff880`07a43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07a43000 fffff880`07aac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07ab6000 fffff880`07b04000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07b04000 fffff880`07b28000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07b28000 fffff880`07bce000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07bce000 fffff880`07bd9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08016000 fffff880`080ae000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`080ae000 fffff880`080df000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`08150000 fffff880`0815b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0815b000 fffff880`08173000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`08173000 fffff880`08183000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`0b0e0000 fffff880`0b0e8000   hiber_mvxxmm hiber_mvxxmm.sys Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f024000 fffff880`0f030000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f030000 fffff880`0f05f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f05f000 fffff880`0f07a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f07a000 fffff880`0f09b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f09b000 fffff880`0f0b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0f0b5000 fffff880`0f0c0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0f0c0000 fffff880`0f0cf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0f0cf000 fffff880`0f0d7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0f0dc000 fffff880`0fd53000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`0fd53000 fffff880`0fda9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0fda9000 fffff880`0fde7000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`0fde7000 fffff880`0fdf6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0fdf6000 fffff880`0fdfb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00354000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`00707000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08183000 fffff880`0818d000   hiber_scsipo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`0b054000 fffff880`0b0e0000   hiber_mv91xx
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0008C000
fffff880`0b0e8000 fffff880`0b0fb000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`080df000 fffff880`08150000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08183000 fffff880`081f4000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`080df000 fffff880`08150000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`0165e000   dump_scsipor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`03c70000 fffff880`03cfc000   dump_mv91xx.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0008C000
fffff880`03d04000 fffff880`03d17000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0fda9000 fffff880`0fde7000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03f1c000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02dff000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0118e000 fffff880`01199000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c70000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`08150000 fffff880`0815b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00c9c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010d0000 fffff880`010fa000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`03d4a000 fffff880`03d51000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04576000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0778e000 fffff880`077ac000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`00707000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03d17000 fffff880`03d41000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00f18000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00d64000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`010d0000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02de9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06455000 fffff880`06463000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`044c4000 fffff880`04547000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04547000 fffff880`04565000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01422000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06463000 fffff880`0646d000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`0647b000 fffff880`0648e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03c5a000 fffff880`03ce6000   dump_mv91xx dump_mv91xx.sys Fri Aug 27 05:49:22 2010 (4C778A22)
fffff880`03cfc000 fffff880`03d04000   dump_mvxxmm dump_mvxxmm.sys Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)
fffff880`067c8000 fffff880`067d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02d66000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02d66000 fffff880`02dac000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c4a000   e1y62x64 e1y62x64.sys Wed Apr 07 18:58:49 2010 (4BBD0E29)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011f9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01199000 fffff880`011e5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019b7000 fffff880`019f1000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018b4000 fffff880`018fe000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`039f2000 fffff800`03a3b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`02dac000 fffff880`02dd0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0b0e0000 fffff880`0b0e8000   hiber_mvxxmm hiber_mvxxmm.sys Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)
fffff880`0648e000 fffff880`064a7000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0f0cf000 fffff880`0f0d7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`067f1000 fffff880`067ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`076c5000 fffff880`0778e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019b7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0459c000 fffff880`045b2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c73000 fffff880`00c93000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`0f0c0000 fffff880`0f0cf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`045e4000 fffff880`045f2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc0000 fffff800`00bca000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04443000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015fd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0fdf6000 fffff880`0fdfb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03e77000 fffff880`03e8c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`01445000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ca3000 fffff880`00cf2000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0646d000 fffff880`0647b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0fde7000 fffff880`0fdf6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044af000 fffff880`044bc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00dff000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`080ae000 fffff880`080df000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`08173000 fffff880`08183000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`077ac000 fffff880`077c4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`077c4000 fffff880`077f1000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07ab6000 fffff880`07b04000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07b04000 fffff880`07b28000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03dba000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00fde000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03e5d000 fffff880`03e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019ae000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`00ddb000 fffff880`00de5000   mv91cons mv91cons.sys Fri Aug 27 05:22:37 2010 (4C7783DD)
fffff880`010fa000 fffff880`01186000   mv91xx   mv91xx.sys   Fri Aug 27 05:49:22 2010 (4C778A22)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`0118e000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Fri Aug 27 05:49:03 2010 (4C778A0F)
fffff880`0147f000 fffff880`01572000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f024000 fffff880`0f030000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0769a000 fffff880`076ad000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f030000 fffff880`0f05f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0446d000 fffff880`04482000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03fa6000 fffff880`03fb5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f1c000 fffff880`03f61000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01572000 fffff880`015d2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0815b000 fffff880`08173000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`03dba000 fffff880`03dcb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e51000 fffff880`03e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03409000 fffff800`039f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0123c000 fffff880`013df000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`03d41000 fffff880`03d4a000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04455000 fffff880`0446d000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045e2000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`04482000 fffff880`044af000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jul 07 12:21:14 2011 (4E15DCFA)
fffff880`0f0dc000 fffff880`0fd53000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`07647000 fffff880`0769a000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03f6a000 fffff880`03f90000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`01000000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d64000 fffff880`00d97000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00c73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07b28000 fffff880`07bce000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0165e000 fffff880`0169b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cf2000 fffff880`00d06000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f05f000 fffff880`0f07a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f07a000 fffff880`0f09b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f09b000 fffff880`0f0b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0f0b5000 fffff880`0f0c0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03d94000 fffff880`03d9d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d9d000 fffff880`03da6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03da6000 fffff880`03daf000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`0199c000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`076ad000 fffff880`076c5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`064a7000 fffff880`066f7600   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 20 05:03:23 2010 (4C45665B)
fffff880`066f8000 fffff880`067bb000   RTL8192su RTL8192su.sys Thu Nov 25 01:13:42 2010 (4CEDFE96)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00ddb000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`07bce000 fffff880`07bd9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0195a000 fffff880`01962000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08016000 fffff880`080ae000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07a43000 fffff880`07aac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`02c70000 fffff880`02c71480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016b0000 fffff880`018b4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`07a31000 fffff880`07a43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`03ded000 fffff880`03dfa000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03ded000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03fd0000 fffff880`03fe4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04576000 fffff880`0459c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06455000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`04443000 fffff880`04455000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`067d4000 fffff880`067f1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`045e3f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c68000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0fd53000 fffff880`0fda9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`02c4a000 fffff880`02c57000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00feb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`03d51000 fffff880`03d5f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`03d5f000 fffff880`03d84000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190e000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00d97000 fffff880`00dac000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0190e000 fffff880`0195a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`067bb000 fffff880`067c8000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03f90000 fffff880`03fa6000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03fb5000 fffff880`03fd0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03d84000 fffff880`03d94000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f18000 fffff880`00fbc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00fbc000 fffff880`00fcb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f61000 fffff880`03f6a000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00354000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02dd9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fd4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08183000 fffff880`0818d000   hiber_scsipo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`0b054000 fffff880`0b0e0000   hiber_mv91xx
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0008C000
fffff880`0b0e8000 fffff880`0b0fb000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`080df000 fffff880`08150000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08183000 fffff880`081f4000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`080df000 fffff880`08150000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`0165e000   dump_scsipor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`03c70000 fffff880`03cfc000   dump_mv91xx.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0008C000
fffff880`03d04000 fffff880`03d17000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff880`03121000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0112b78e
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3070
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,11,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 0
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1100000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 37, Size=3142]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/11/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = Rampage III Formula
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3070
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 37]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3142 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  0801   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             05/11/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       Rampage III Formula
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -356382720: - (null)
       -356382672: - (null)
  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   16
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            LGA1366
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz              
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     3066MHz
  Current Speed                 3066MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 28 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ch - 4096MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        6
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Memory Slot Handle            000dh
  Memory Slot Handle            000eh
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0100h - DIMM 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000dh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM4
  Bank Connections              00h - 0 0
  Current Speed                 0ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000eh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM5
  Bank Connections              00h - 0 0
  Current Speed                 0ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 003eh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  01: Description                Onboard Ethernet
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 003fh]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0042h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       06h - Multi-bit ECC
  Maximum Capacity              25165824KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0043h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Array Handle           0042h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0044h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber00
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0045h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0044h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0046h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0047h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0046h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0048h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0049h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0048h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 004ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 004bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          004ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 004ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK4
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer04
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber04
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 004dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          004ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 004eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0042h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM5
  Bank Locator                  BANK5
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0002h - Other
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer05
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 004fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          004eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0043h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         02

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## Dookky (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Driver Verifier BSOD*

Thanks! It makes sense that Eset was on in the background scanning, at the time I had just finished downloading an update to EA's Origin service.

I found other people who had experienced BSOD's due to marvell drivers and several of them listed www(dot)station-drivers(dot)com as a source for marvell drivers. It's interesting the Marvell's own website doesn't appear to have any drivers listed for the mv91xx line of chips. I even tried the internal name which is 88SE91xx, I believe. Anyways, this was all leading me towards my ssd or raid chipset as the problem. I was really hoping (still am hoping) that my ssd is not the cause of the problem. After I installed the updated mv91xx driver I experienced another hang-up while my computer was in sleep. The interesting thing is that the hdd access light was completely illuminated and my computer was not responding. So I focused my searches on that problem alone. "Crucial C300 access light problem". I came across an apparent problem with Intel Rapid Storage and their LPM protocol. The Crucial C300 (and many other crucial ssd's) do not respond to those calls very well and many times can cause the system to hang or even BSOD. Intel was kind enough to submit a letter to OEM's and describe how to disable that function (by default it is enabled). Search for "disable LPM" in google and it should be the first hit, in fact, it should say "Solution: C300 freeze-ups in Windows 7...". 

However before I disabled LPM (which I'm not even sure applies to my motherboard) I switched my C300 ssd from my sata 3 controller to the sata 2 controller (I have an ASUS Rampage 3 Formula motherboard). As of right now, with LPM disabled, and my ssd on the sata 2 controller, I have not had any BSOD's or drive hang-ups. So unfortunately I can't definitively say which is the solution. Perhaps when I have the time I'll switch over to the sata 3 controller is see what happens.

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver Verifier BSOD*

Great work! 

Thanks for the detailed explanation - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

